# #7 Reserva and the Bay Bridge



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Around 4AM last night, I decided to give the Reserva #7 another try. Still a faint amount of that weird taste, but a far cry from the pee-stick I picked up last time. Considering how long I've had these already, it was probably a humidity issue or something on my end that I inadvertently fixed in my last shuffling of my cigars, and the construction was awesome; I had a horrible light (my fault, messed up my lighter) but it managed to fix itself pretty well. It was a little plugged up near the head, but considering how well it managed to fix the burn line by itself I'm willing to let that slide.

Also figured I'd snap a few shots of the view from my roof, of the Bay Bridge, North Berkeley hills, and the campus and Campanile. Too bad the picture quality sucks on my phone.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Time of day doesn't matter with me either. It's always time for a good stick.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i second that Gerry


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i find myself smoking on my back porch at about that time at least once a week....and stig, let me know when you have some of those sticks i sent ya...i wanna hear your thoughts!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I left my heart in San Francisco...................................


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> i find myself smoking on my back porch at about that time at least once a week....and stig, let me know when you have some of those sticks i sent ya...i wanna hear your thoughts!


Definitely, the Saint Luis Rey corona will probably get smoked soon, it's nice, small, and short, won't be too hard to find a chance to smoke it!


----------

